# Lee



## RUGER45 (Jan 19, 2007)

i've been looking for press and i found this one on a site. I just wanted to know from someone thats been realoding for a while is this a good product to start with. I dont know much about the reloading but its something i would like to try and didnt want to break the bank to do so.

Thanks in advance. 
Lee Challenger Breech Lock Single Stage Press Kit - MidwayUSA


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

A lot of people have started with that or similar. What calibers do you plan on loading and in what volume?


----------



## Strabo40 (Oct 12, 2007)

I'm in the same boat. I've never reloaded before and I have been researching different presses. Dillon makes an excellent press, but I don't want to pay $300+ for a stage press. The one I have been looking at is the Lee Pro 1000 stage press. I see it is about $160 and it has had good reviews. 

I'm wanting to load 9mm as I am starting to shoot more, so need someway to reduce the cost of ammo. I probably won't actually purchase until after the first of the year.


----------



## bayhawk2 (Sep 25, 2010)

Yep.Me too.I just ordered a Lee 50'th Anniversary Addition package.Cheap 
reloading starter kit.Less than $100 for the basic stuff.I'm sure I'll
get what I paid for.I didn't want to get too involved until I get into it.
I just opened a Thread on the Reloading Bench.This stuff has to be mounted and 
hope to get some good feedback on that.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Lee equipment is good enough for most folks. I bought mine, just as an entry level rig, because of the price, and have never felt a need to 'upgrade' to any of the more expensive equipment. I use a Lee turret press to load 6 handgun and 3 rifle chamberings, and all of my dies are Lee.

Even their el cheapo bar scale is quite accurate, although a bit nerve-wracking, due to its sensitivity. It's OK for starting out, but once you pick up a little speed, you will be wanting something easier to use.


----------



## LarryY (Nov 13, 2010)

*Good equipment!*

I have been using Lee since the late 60s and am very pleased with my reloads. For handgun loads nothing is better enough to justify the added expense. I love the breech-lock press, and for starting out it is best to start with a single station press untill you get the hang of things. [Then you can use it for your rifle loads!] For pistol dies be sure to get their factory crimp die [$10.] It saves a lot of headaches and crushed cases. Between rifles and pistols I load for 19 different firearms and all but three are Lee dies. My first die set was a Lee handloader for the 30-30. The price tag on the box is $4.00!!! [I still have it.] Reloading is very rewarding - enjoy!


----------



## Lefty Shotlow (Jan 10, 2010)

+1 on Lee. Get a Classic Turret Press (around $80) and a Pro Powder setup (around $30). Lee 4 die sets are among the best you can buy and can be used with other presses should you switch brands later. Very inexpensive way to get into reloading


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Strabo40 said:


> I'm in the same boat. I've never reloaded before and I have been researching different presses. Dillon makes an excellent press, but I don't want to pay $300+ for a stage press. The one I have been looking at is the Lee Pro 1000 stage press. I see it is about $160 and it has had good reviews.
> 
> I'm wanting to load 9mm as I am starting to shoot more, so need someway to reduce the cost of ammo. I probably won't actually purchase until after the first of the year.


I reccomend you pass on the Pro 1000. If you want to go with a progressive I reccomend spending a few more bucks and get the Loadmaster. It is a significantly better system and allows use of 4 die sets for pistol calibers.
The Pro 1000 can do what is needed but comes with a much higher frustration factor for newbies, especialy any not mechanicaly inclined.

With either spend the extra $10 for the collator. It is worth it's weight in gold.

Enjoy


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

RUGER45 said:


> i've been looking for press and i found this one on a site. I just wanted to know from someone thats been realoding for a while is this a good product to start with. I dont know much about the reloading but its something i would like to try and didnt want to break the bank to do so.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> Lee Challenger Breech Lock Single Stage Press Kit - MidwayUSA


Bought one last summer. Some things worth noting:
Breech lock adapters: sold in sets of 2. Pistol dies come in sets of 3 (or more...Lee FCD). Check your math. They seem to be out of stock a lot as well.
The Lee Scale: I'm sure some people like it and are satisfied with it. I hated it. I bought a Redding asap. YMMV.
The Powder measure: It works really well. but it's not the most durable piece of equipment ever built. I expect a failure of the mounting point area around the screws eventually.

Other Items of interest:
Priming: Opinions vary, but I like using a hand primer (not part of the kit). The Lee model requires that you use their special shell holders with theirs. RCBS and others use standard shell holders. One less thing to remember.

If you shoot a lot and expect that a single stage will not be the best answer, consider one of the Lee Turret models. I will probably end up with one of them eventually.
Lee Equipment is not really glamorous, but it's effective.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

I do not own Lee, but have played with them. Hornady (LNL) is what I have on my bench and it will stay there. It is a little more money, but not much. It just feels smoother, but not Dillon smooth I admit. 

Two things I really like about the Hornady is the die bushing set-up and having 5 stations. 

Sorry I can't help with info on the Lee press. However, I really like the FCD that Lee makes and have it for my pistol die sets.


----------

